# Time to Walk ... the walk



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now our car parking fees at work have now increased to £5 a day and being of the short arms, deep pockets, yarkshire lassy this has got beyond a joke. I work 4 days a week so £87 per month is a laff not to mention running costs of car etc.

Anyhoo not to bore ya rigid - am contemplating parking a mile and half outside my friends house and walking into the centre. Now I am assured this should not take longer than half hour - am not my best first thing in the morning.

So am thinking healthwise will be doing this twice a day four days a week a good start for this couch potato and hopefully one day that avatar can be replaced with the original model!

If in desperation there is a bus for £1.70 one way but last time I caught a bus was 18 years ago when was up duff and suffering morning sickness the little bag of spew  fell on floor and rolled to front I casually hoiked it up as I went past on the way out!

So my questions are :

1. Will I be all sweaty when I get to work?

2. Will I turn ginger from the sun beating down on me head?

3. Will the sciatica I am suffering now since last October get worse?

4. Will I do it more than once?

Am thinking of building this mallarky up so at some point might even start a quick trot!

Phew am exhausted just typing this ..... so wish me luck as I wave you goodbye!

Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I walk 2 miles everyday.
It takes 40 mins.
I dont get sweaty.
I get suntanned or wind burn.
You will find your sciatica will be ok if not a good excuse to have a day off sick.
Yes the more you do it the easier it gets and you will be fit and slim.
(if you lay off the cakes and sweets)
If you trot yu will get to work earlier and out of breath :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well thought would start tomorrow due to only having to work 4 hours which means might not be clinically dead by hometime. Am hoping might feel more energetic too. Cakes and Sweets ooh me never!

If arrive all out of breath and sweaty make em wonder what have been up to - give em sommat to gossip about! ha! Will be nearly four miles a day - if do it every other day to start with or do it half and catch bus back or there might be an option dunt want overkill!

Great

Greeenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well blow me fluffy pink effalumps, Greenie you is going green!!!!!!!

Are you turning into one of them there tree hugger types, although one fell out of his tree the other day so its not sommat I would recommend!!!!! 

Think you will deffo turn ginger am sure you have the gene :lol: 

Woman do not sweat they perspire, also woman do not fart they trouser cough.

Am with you on the morning sickness cannot travel on the M8 without boaking. Got spoken to by the theivin polis as I puked on the hard shoulder when preggers with Craig, they left sharpish mind as it splattered on their shiny black boots................snigger!!!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well, it's all very well on a nice fine day, but in Yorkshire, In January, or even May :roll: 8) the weather might not be too pleasant. What are you going to do then? Plod on regardless getting soaked / frozen? Or give up and drive it?  
Of course you could put on the lycra and trainers and run it - then you can have a go at your employers to provide changing / shower facilities, or you'll definitely be a bit niffy 8)


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Go for it Greenie, it'll be a breeze after the first week.
Don't change your avatar we haven't quite got used to it yet


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Buy a Brompton and park it by your desk.

As to brisk walking you will, err, glow -cough- less after a couple of weeks. 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> well, it's all very well on a nice fine day, but in Yorkshire, In January, or even May :roll: 8) the weather might not be too pleasant. What are you going to do then? Plod on regardless getting soaked / frozen? Or give up and drive it?
> Of course you could put on the lycra and trainers and run it - then you can have a go at your employers to provide changing / shower facilities, or you'll definitely be a bit niffy 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Got you there Mike you dont Like dogs now I know why.
You want to sit by the fire well tell that to a dog that has to walk before he will relieve himself.
You can practise with Louis at Newbury while Viv and I get the chocolates out. :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

They do provide shower facilities but am not gonna get that sweaty anyway - horses sweat, men perspire and ladies just glow.... sound reactive!

Might borrow DABS green lycra once am down to a sylph like size rather than mumbo jumbo!

Greenie


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

If your body looks like your avatar I will come walk it with you - following 5 yards behind of course!!!!

If it doesnt it soon will!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh ok its me years ago! but you have no idea how much I want it again!

Greenie :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err, you have company on that one .....


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi the walk will do you good .
i ride my bike to work and back each day 7 miles each way .
and i love it .the car just sits on the drive now .


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Why not get yourself a pair of those new fancy trainers while your at it - you know the ones, they've got funny soles which make you wobble and therefore tone you up quicker.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There's wobbling and wobbling - too much ends up a jiggle and might cause accidents.

Was thinking about footwear too as don't want to be hobbling by day 3.

Greenie


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> So my questions are :
> 
> 1. Will I be all sweaty when I get to work?
> 
> ...


1/ A little moisture is not a bad thing in a woman I find.
2/ ginger and green is an attractive mix
3/ The tapioca you've been suffering since last October can't possibly get any worse!
4/ I'd certainly like to think you'd do it more than once.

If you build this malarky up too much it could well give you the trots.

Good luck and Bon voyage


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OH PUFF MY PUFF CHUFFING PUFF GAWD - am dying! 8O


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well......come on Greenie....how did you do.
Not too good by the sound of it. You have 2 days to recover so I suggest you take it easy.

Why not just do every other day to start with, don't want to knacker you out too soon.

As an insentive, think of that £87 you will save each month, stick it in the building society and watch it grow.

(very soon you will be able to afford those extra special trainers... :lol: )


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a similar problem when I worked ( :lol: ) in Winchester.

I used to park in a layby outside the city and walk in. It was brilliant, you get to know other regulars on your route, pop in for a paper and laugh at the pigeons picking over last night's donations from the pubbers.
I got so good at it that I opted for a different route that would be longer and up a very steep hill.
If you work in a stuffy, artificial atmosphere its great to get some fresh air twice a day. I even used to go out for a 40 minute walk at lunch break, great stress buster too.

Go for it and get fit and start to learn about where you work.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Can actually say am buzzing! Took me 25 mins in and 45 back due to uphill bitty - sat down with me cuppa at work and was sweating like a hos - colleague Gareth - said he started doing it in January in snow and he saves £107 per month has put it in a savings account and is going on holiday next month with it. How fab is that?

Did get halfway there and pray for a chair and when I got to the car did want to hug it - its the time factor thats all but in my head all am doing is rushing home to sit down. Will take me longer to get home but no longer going in a morning as its stop start all the way whereas the 2 miles ish there am sure will get quicker.

Hopefully by winter I will have got so used to it that it will be a doddle am contemplating electric bike for van I might even use that trouble is where do you put an electric bike - under my desk? 8O 8O 

Greenie - you saw me baby shaking that ass!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you're sweating then it shows that you're doing it right.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Go on old gal you can do it £87 per month is a great incentive.
Pays for your hols once a year.


Don`t you have a coleague who you can scrounge a lift from for the last bit.

dave p


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> They do provide shower facilities but am not gonna get that sweaty anyway - horses sweat, men perspire and ladies just glow.... sound reactive!
> 
> Might borrow DABS green lycra once am down to a sylph like size rather than mumbo jumbo!
> 
> Greenie


You looking soooooper fit to me Greenie, when did u have that pic taken


----------

